

Ubuntu Forums Hacked - jtallant
http://ubuntuforums.org/announce.html

======
asenna
Here is the mail that all the users got -

Hello,

You are receiving this message because you have an account registered with
this address on ubuntuforums.org.

The Ubuntu forums software was compromised by an external attacker. As a
result, the attacker has gained access to read your username, email address
and an encrypted copy of your password from the forum database.

If you have used this password and email address to authenticate at any other
website, you are urged to reset the password on those accounts immediately as
the attacker may be able to use the compromised personal information to access
these other accounts. It is important to have a distinct password for
different accounts.

The ubuntuforums.org website is currently offline and we are working to
restore this service. Please take the time to change your ubuntuforums.org
account password when service is restored.

We apologize for any inconvenience to the Ubuntu community, thank you for your
understanding.

The Canonical Sysadmins.

------
pipecork
For those curiout about what was up before Canonical stepped in, here's a
screenshot - [http://i.imgur.com/15u3X7V.png](http://i.imgur.com/15u3X7V.png)

And the raw - [http://pastebin.com/7JXk5s1F](http://pastebin.com/7JXk5s1F)

~~~
outworlder
Interesting use of a data URI. Is that much extra effort to upload the image?

